# 120-130mm Hardtails



## slowdownthehill (Sep 15, 2017)

Looking to build up a hardtail frame that can be suited for xc/xc marathon days, but has clearance for chunky tires on mischief days. Thinking 120-130mm of travel. Santa Cruz Chameleon seems like the no brainer in terms of the setup but seems overpriced compared to other hardtails out there, what are some of the more reasonably priced options (US)?


----------



## Grinchy8 (Jul 6, 2021)

Canfield Yelli Screamy?


----------



## Grinchy8 (Jul 6, 2021)

Ragley Marley?


----------



## slowdownthehill (Sep 15, 2017)

Grinchy8 said:


> Canfield Yelli Screamy?


This is exactly the sort of thing I was looking for. Thank you.


----------



## dlxah (Nov 5, 2014)

Lots of great options in that category, but one lesser-known that doesn't get enough love is the Esker Japhy. It's a high end steel frame for a reasonable price. Quad-butted, heat treated, ED coated, modern geo, generous tire clearance, sliding dropouts, compliant ride feel, lightweight for steel, $150 cheaper than a Chameleon for the frame. Definitely worth a look.


----------



## cassieno (Apr 28, 2011)

Small builder stock frame - the Solstice 29.






Solstice 29 — Neuhaus Metalworks


Lively on the climbs, stable in the chunk. The Solstice is our hand-made do-it-all steel hardtail.




www.neuhausmetalworks.com





I am riding an earlier version of this and it's amazing. The newest versions are even better.


----------



## BadgerOne (Jul 17, 2015)

Banshee Paradox, Stanton Sherpa, Sonder Signal, Chameleon, YelliScreamy, RSD Middlechild, Honzo, Fuze....the list is huge. Honestly the biggest problem you'll have is deciding which to go with.


----------



## gsteitz (Sep 9, 2011)

I'll throw this one in the mix too. I've got over 3,000 miles on a steel version and been on a titanium one for the last few months. Consistently amazed at what this bike can do!









Sendero Steel Downcountry Mountain Bike — Titanium & Steel Gravel, Mountain & All Road Bikes | Chumba


The Sendero Steel 29er / 27plus represents a balanced and versatile offering in the burgeoning downcountry category. Smooth and predictable compliance paired to precise handling equal an unparalleled ride quality.




www.chumbausa.com


----------



## Cary (Dec 29, 2003)

cassieno said:


> Small builder stock frame - the Solstice 29.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not to mention, Nick is a super nice guy and one hell of a rider. His frame is beautiful in person.


----------



## Peat (Apr 22, 2006)

gsteitz said:


> I'll throw this one in the mix too. I've got over 3,000 miles on a steel version and been on a titanium one for the last few months. Consistently amazed at what this bike can do!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How does the titanium version compare to the steel? I love Ti (currently have a vassago) but it's 2x the price of the steel version.
Thanks.


----------



## gsteitz (Sep 9, 2011)

Peat said:


> How does the titanium version compare to the steel? I love Ti (currently have a vassago) but it's 2x the price of the steel version.
> Thanks.



















Hard to quantify, but the titanium is better in so many small ways that come together to equal a significant upgrade. I thought the steel bike was the best bike I'd owned but this one is head and shoulders above. One caveat is that I did also upgrade to carbon wheels with the titanium. 

As pictured the yellow bike is 23 lbs. on the nose, and the green on is 25.82 lbs. 

Power transfer through the BB is definitely noticeable on the ti as well as compliance and dampening. It's an incredible bike.


----------



## Peat (Apr 22, 2006)

gsteitz said:


> View attachment 1957194
> View attachment 1957195
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you for the quick reply. That's very helpful (but not to my wallet).


----------



## slowdownthehill (Sep 15, 2017)

BadgerOne said:


> Banshee Paradox, Stanton Sherpa, Sonder Signal, Chameleon, YelliScreamy, RSD Middlechild, Honzo, Fuze....the list is huge. Honestly the biggest problem you'll have is deciding which to go with.


I do tend to opt more for the xc side of things so shorter chainstays/wheelbase, higher bb is more my speed which does eliminate a lot of the new school super slack/low AM hardtails out there.


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

dlxah said:


> Lots of great options in that category, but one lesser-known that doesn't get enough love is the Esker Japhy. It's a high end steel frame for a reasonable price. Quad-butted, heat treated, ED coated, modern geo, generous tire clearance, sliding dropouts, compliant ride feel, lightweight for steel, $150 cheaper than a Chameleon for the frame. Definitely worth a look.


High end? It's a no name 4130 tubeset, made in China/Taiwan. I also heard they were hefty on a scale.


----------



## Grinchy8 (Jul 6, 2021)

slowdownthehill said:


> I do tend to opt more for the xc side of things so shorter chainstays/wheelbase, higher bb is more my speed which does eliminate a lot of the new school super slack/low AM hardtails out there.


So you're after something like this then


----------



## dlxah (Nov 5, 2014)

*OneSpeed* said:


> High end? It's a no name 4130 tubeset. I also heard they were hefty on a scale.


It's heat-treated 4130, which I believe is essentially Reynolds 725 without the brand name or price tag that comes along with it. It's also quad-butted with custom tube profiles for each frame size to optimize weight and ride characteristics. I'm not aware of any other manufacturers doing that aside from full on custom frames.


----------



## slowdownthehill (Sep 15, 2017)

Grinchy8 said:


> So you're after something like this then


Canfield above seemed more like it. I don't see myself ever putting on tires much larger than 2.4 even if given the option.


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

dlxah said:


> It's heat-treated 4130, which I believe is essentially Reynolds 725 without the brand name or price tag that comes along with it. It's also quad-butted with custom tube profiles for each frame size to optimize weight and ride characteristics. I'm not aware of any other manufacturers doing that aside from full on custom frames.


I understand you think that's impressive, it's not. 

This is no different than a Surly. Nothing wrong with that, I own 2, but high end it is not.


----------



## dlxah (Nov 5, 2014)

*OneSpeed* said:


> I understand you think that's impressive, it's not.
> 
> This is no different than a Surly. Nothing wrong with that, I own 2, but high end it is not.


As far as I can tell, Surly is doing none of those things. The frames do not appear to be heat-treaded, they don't appear to use custom profiles for each size, and the tubes are only double butted.

Edit: I stand corrected. It looks like they are heat-treated and have size-specific profiles, or at least that was the case back in 2014. They are only double-butted, though.


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

dlxah said:


> As far as I can tell, Surly is doing none of those things. The frames do not appear to be heat-treaded, they don't appear to use custom profiles for each size, and the tubes are only double butted.
> 
> Edit: I stand corrected. It looks like they are heat-treated and have size-specific profiles. But they are only double-butted.


You really like your butting. 

More butting in and of its self is not an indicator of how a frame will ride, or its quality.


----------



## dlxah (Nov 5, 2014)

*OneSpeed* said:


> You really like your butting.
> 
> More butting in and of its self is not an indicator of how a frame will ride, or its quality.


I understand, but when you add all 3 of those things together, it can make a significant difference. It looks like a Surly is also $50 more for a frameset, though. I'd still take the Esker.


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

dlxah said:


> I understand, but when you add all 3 of those things together, it can make a significant difference. It looks like a Surly is also $50 more for a frameset, though. I'd still take the Esker.


If that's what makes you happy.


----------



## cassieno (Apr 28, 2011)

If Surly's aren't heat treated. They would buckle / dent like crazy. Don't know if that's the case, don't really pay attention to Surly.

Edit - Double checked: Surly uses all the same buzzwords. Which I would hope, the proper selection / application of those buzzwords are what actually makes a steel frame special and not just a a stiff / heavy / dead feeling utility.








Who is Surly?


We make serious steel bikes for people who don’t take themselves too seriously.




surlybikes.com












Our Steel: Why We Manufacture Chromoly Bike Frames


Is Natch just 4130 Chromoly?




surlybikes.com


----------



## Cary (Dec 29, 2003)

*OneSpeed* said:


> High end? It's a no name 4130 tubeset, made in China/Taiwan. I also heard they were hefty on a scale.


What do you define as hefty? They claim 2755 grams for a large, so 6 pounds, which to me is pretty reasonable for a steel hardtail. For weight weenies, there are 1200 gram carbon hardtails. I have access to both (a Waltworks and my Son’s DV9). The DV9 is light, stiff and efficient, but I prefer the ride of the Waltworks. I have no idea what the frame weighs, nor what tubes it uses, it was Walt’s job to worry about that and whatever he used worked great. (The Waltworks was not my first steel frame, I was on an IF before that).


----------



## keith_mtb (May 12, 2012)

Carbon Kona Honzo. Amazing bike. I love mine. I saw this week in the honzo thread you can buy a carbon frame again….


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

Cary said:


> What do you define as hefty? They claim 2755 grams for a large, so 6 pounds, which to me is pretty reasonable for a steel hardtail. For weight weenies, there are 1200 gram carbon hardtails. I have access to both (a Waltworks and my Son’s DV9). The DV9 is light, stiff and efficient, but I prefer the ride of the Waltworks. I have no idea what the frame weighs, nor what tubes it uses, it was Walt’s job to worry about that and whatever he used worked great. (The Waltworks was not my first steel frame, I was on an IF before that).


Yeah, 6lbs is pretty typical. Trust me I'm no weight weenie, all my frames are steel except full suspension bikes, just repeating what I've read here. Not too long ago someone got all bent out of shape when their new "high end" frame (Esker) weighed in at 6.5lbs or something. Like immediately wanted to sell it and move on he was so pissed. 

I own and have owned steel frames that range from high end (853, OX Platinum, custom) to no name (Kona, Surly, Transition, All-City, etc.) Weight is not an indicator of ride quality, neither is butting profile. My Honzo ST is hands down the heaviest frame I've ever owned and it rides like butter! Love that thing. 

Yeah, I have no interest in a carbon hardtail, even if it weighs half as much.


----------



## skunkybiker (Oct 29, 2021)

I've had a Banshee Paradox v3 frame (little over 5 lbs per Banshee and even with pandemic pricing under $1000 for the frameset) for about 2 years and usually have it set up in trail mode with a 140mm Z2 and big tires (currently I have a 2.4 Ardent in the rear with lots of mud clearance). I'm in Portland, OR and my local trails are steep PNW loam, throwing in some Cascades rockery and wet roots. Last summer I raced 100 miles in Bend on the Paradox. My setup was a large with a Sid Ultimate 120, 70mm stem nearly slammed and 780 flat bars. Racing Ralph/Ray tires. Seat all the back on the rails with a Fox transfer dropper so I could stretch out more on those long and not steep Bend climbs. I'm 5'10.5" for reference. I had a great race with no hand pain, and finished strong setting PR's on the last few technical single-track sections, clearing some rock gardens that usually make me walk. My overall time was 30 seconds slower than 2 years before on basically the same course (on an old Santa Cruz Highball with 120mm fork that was at least 3 pounds lighter), and it was WAY more fun. I was racing with some fast locals (including the women's overall winner Serena Gordon) and nobody passed me all day going down hill (finished in top 30, 3rd in 50+). This bike is shredtastic, affordable and incredibly versatile!


----------



## BadgerOne (Jul 17, 2015)

As a devout steel hardtail rider, much too much debate is made of tubing in MTB framesets assuming the designer/manufacturer knows even a little bit about the stuff. As long as you're using a quality alloy like 4130, and have taken some time to get the wall thicknesses correct (and heat treat of course), your work is done from a material perspective. Everything else is design. I've had frames from small-ish boutique companies that rode a little more rigidly and weighed less, to a cheap 'gas pipe' 4130 frame that weighs more and rides beautifully. There's not much else in it, IMO.


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

BadgerOne said:


> As a devout steel hardtail rider, *much too much debate is made of tubing in MTB framesets assuming the designer/manufacturer knows even a little bit about the stuff.* As long as you're using a quality alloy like 4130, and have taken some time to get the wall thicknesses correct (and heat treat of course), your work is done from a material perspective. Everything else is design. I've had frames from small-ish boutique companies that rode a little more rigidly and weighed less, to a cheap 'gas pipe' 4130 frame that weighs more and rides beautifully. There's not much else in it, IMO.


The problem is many brands either don't know or care what tubing is used. Wall thickness? That can be left up to the actual builders.

You give too many companies WAY too much credit. It's not as easy as you're making it out to be.


----------



## DeoreDX (Jul 28, 2007)

If you don't mind waiting 3-4 months I'm enjoying my Marino. Mine is riding on a 120mm fork even though the geometry is based on 130-140mm. You can design it however you like with whatever fork length you want.


----------



## Cary (Dec 29, 2003)

DeoreDX said:


> If you don't mind waiting 3-4 months I'm enjoying my Marino. Mine is riding on a 120mm fork even though the geometry is based on 130-140mm. You can design it however you like with whatever fork length you want.
> 
> View attachment 1957292


Did I just spot the last set of working Juicys in the world?


----------



## DeoreDX (Jul 28, 2007)

Cary said:


> Did I just spot the last set of working Juicys in the world?


Yes I hate those things. It was a parts bin build and those were the only spare brakes in the parts bin. I just threw $80 at it for a cheap set of MT201/200's just to be rid of them. Problem with building a bike out of the parts bin is sometimes you took the parts off cause they suck


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

I sent a set of working juicy's to someone not too long ago...

could be worse, could be elixirs


----------



## vrun22 (Aug 13, 2014)

I know its out of your price range, but I was in a similar situation earlier this year and ended up building up a Why Cycles El Jefe as a SS since I already have a Ibis Ripmo for more aggressive trail days. I wanted something closer to an XC bike (But not full XC) that I can just take out and go mob 15-20 miles no problem, I wasn't sure if I wanted to go carbon, steel, or titanium for my build since I've only had experience with alloy, carbon, and steel frames. I wanted a frame that could run a 120-130mm fork and wanted a frame that was able to fit 29x2.6" tires. I was considering the following frames:

Chumba Sendero (Steel and Ti), 
Santa Cruz Chameleon 
Why Cycles S7
Salsa Timberjack
Spot Rocker
Surley Karate Monkey
Ibis DV9
Kona Honzo
Since I've never built or ridden a Ti frame, I decided to go the Ti route as I'm a big fan of the Ti finish. I started looking into lead times on the frames and I was looking at 3-6 months from some of the brands. Thankfully the LBS I frequent was a Why Cycles dealer and was able to get an El Jefe once it was released back in May. Fast forward to now, I've put in over 550+ miles on chucky/rocky trails in the Southwest and this bike rips. Ti and Steel frames definitely absorb more of the trail chatter vs a carbon frame IMO. Best of luck on your build!










Build:

Frame: Why Cycles El Jefe (Large)
Fork: 120mm RockShox SID Ultimate 
Wheels: Revel RW30
Tires: Maxxis Minion DHF 2.5 WT (Front), Maxxis Aggressor 2.5 WT (Rear) 
Hubs: I9 Hydra
Handlebars: Why Cycles Titanium 780mm
Stem: Thompson Elite X4
Grips: Ergon GE1 Oil Slick
Brakes: SRAM Code RSC (Rainbow hardware) with SRAM 180mm Rotors with Ti Rainbow bolts
Cranks: 170mm Cane Creek Eewings
Bottom Bracket: Cane Creek Hellbender 70
Chainring: Absolute Black 32T Oval
Chain: SRAM XX1
Rear Cog: 20T Problem Solvers Zinger SS Conversion Kit
Dropper Post: 210mm OneUp Dropper with PNW Loam Lever
Pedals: Shimano XTR
Saddle: SQLabs 60x
Final weight: 25.07lbs


----------



## FreuderLocks (May 20, 2010)

Grinchy8 said:


> Canfield Yelli Screamy?


This would be my top pick.
-Paul


----------



## slowdownthehill (Sep 15, 2017)

DeoreDX said:


> If you don't mind waiting 3-4 months I'm enjoying my Marino. Mine is riding on a 120mm fork even though the geometry is based on 130-140mm. You can design it however you like with whatever fork length you want.
> 
> View attachment 1957292


Does running a 120MM fork drop the BB noticably?


----------



## slowdownthehill (Sep 15, 2017)

Salsa Timberjack seems to be the leading contender right now, geo isn't as low and slack as all the rest along with a friendly price. bb drop of 56.6mm, ht angle of 66.4, st angle of 75.1 seems bang on. Still weighing options, appreciate all the input!


----------



## DeoreDX (Jul 28, 2007)

slowdownthehill said:


> Does running a 120MM fork drop the BB noticably?


I had a higher than average BB specified anyways at -40mm drop/ I haven't run the numbers with the 120mm fork but I'm guessing maybe ~5mm difference so that puts it around average for a normal 27.5 bike.


----------



## BadgerOne (Jul 17, 2015)

*OneSpeed* said:


> The problem is many brands either know or care what tubing is used. Wall thickness? That can be left up to the actual builders.
> 
> You give too many companies WAY too much credit. It's not as easy as you're making it out to be.


I'm not trying to make it out as being easy, it's just that this path has been tread a billion times before and there is a massive catalog of what works, what doesn't, which has what qualities, which design element does what....that kind of thing. I think you may be segregating the brand/bike company from the builder also, which I was lumping together. Of course they are different entities 95% of the time.


----------



## Little_twin (Feb 23, 2016)

*OneSpeed* said:


> The problem is many brands either know or care what tubing is used. Wall thickness? That can be left up to the actual builders.
> 
> You give too many companies WAY too much credit. It's not as easy as you're making it out to be.


I support everything you’ve said in this thread. 

I also agree that quality 4130, correctly sized for a given application matters far more than the name that was supposedly printed on the box the tube was shipped in. 

Most manufacturers give little thought to how a frame “rides”. The lawyer and the accountant at the table always overrule the engineer. Frame builders are better but few truly understand the dynamics of two wheeled vehicles and build best within their small window of experience and knowledge. 

The bottom line? If the steel frame your buying is made from quality materials and you trust the source, then you will at the very least end up with a good bike. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gubbinalia (May 11, 2020)

vrun22 said:


> I know its out of your price range, but I was in a similar situation earlier this year and ended up building up a Why Cycles El Jefe as a SS since I already have a Ibis Ripmo for more aggressive trail days. I wanted something closer to an XC bike (But not full XC) that I can just take out and go mob 15-20 miles no problem, I wasn't sure if I wanted to go carbon, steel, or titanium for my build since I've only had experience with alloy, carbon, and steel frames. I wanted a frame that could run a 120-130mm fork and wanted a frame that was able to fit 29x2.6" tires. I was considering the following frames:
> 
> Chumba Sendero (Steel and Ti),
> Santa Cruz Chameleon
> ...


Sweet rig! I love the look of the El Jefe -- very classic aesthetic with the addition of that upswept/narrow-formed downtube. Looks great with EEWings, too (then again, what bike doesn't?!)

I just sold my El Jefe last month and ordered a Chumba Sendero Ti -- I've always wanted a made-in-the-USA Ti frame and have been really impressed by Vince and Mark's whole program at Chumba. They really share my values, both from a business/manufacturing perspective and in terms of riding/racing. Super accommodating to my needs for a (semi-)custom bike, and nowhere near as pricey as a Moots, etc.

Do you find the BB height on the Jefe alright for the desert? With the 120mm fork it was a little low for my taste -- not from a pedal strike perspective (I feel like I can adapt to a low BB for pedaling), but just that it was more sluggish to change direction on more slow-speed technical trails. The low BB gave it a more planted feel at high speeds, which is ideal for a hardtail (helps you get jangled around less).

Also curious what you think of the RW27 wheels. I'm always looking for a light, narrow-ish carbon hoop that still has good enough compliance for chunky trails. Tend to prefer alloy rims on the HT for exactly this reason, but, at 195lbs and with not much finesse, I spend a lot of time at the truing stand to atone for that choice.


----------



## Funoutside (Jul 17, 2019)

Another bike worth looking at is the Cotic Solaris Max. If you are a taller person, it's like a stable modern XC bike that can do between 120-140mm of travel.


----------



## Mk3Rider (Dec 7, 2008)

Niner Sir 9 is a Reynolds 853 frame. I run mine with 27.5 x 2.8s and the ride quality is on par with the 100/80mm travel Jet9 FS is replaced.


----------



## snow snakes (Sep 13, 2021)

slowdownthehill said:


> Salsa Timberjack seems to be the leading contender right now, geo isn't as low and slack as all the rest along with a friendly price. bb drop of 56.6mm, ht angle of 66.4, st angle of 75.1 seems bang on. Still weighing options, appreciate all the input!


love love LOVE my Timberjack. Efficient, durable, and can get rowdy when needed.


----------



## Little_twin (Feb 23, 2016)

This thread needs more pictures (and to live on in general because 130 trail hardtails kick ass)

Neuhaus Metalworks Solstice 29. 


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mk3Rider (Dec 7, 2008)

Niner Sir 9 set up 27.5 x 2.8


----------



## Funoutside (Jul 17, 2019)

Bombtrack Cale comes in steel & alu models(alu model has the slightly more modern reach # for some reason) & can take a 130mm fork.


----------



## ianick (Jul 10, 2006)

I have a carbon Chameleon and a Waltworks custom steel bike. The Chameleon has been set up with 27.5+ wheels, mullet and full 29er. It's been fun in all three configurations but it's a rocket as it's set up now with 29x2.6's (pic is of the mullet setup). The stiff chassis really begs you to put the power to the pedals and rewards that power with speed. The bike just goes fast. But, it is really stiff. I can feel it in my palms and feet after a long ride (say more than 2 hours).

The Waltworks is similar but different. I never have sore/fatigued hands and feet after a ride. It's much more forgiving. I could ride it all day(and have). It's a tiny bit slower than the Chameleon, but speed isn't the most important goal here. I love to ride this bike. After working through every design idea with Walt, we were able to come up with a rig that suits my riding needs and style perfectly. Getting a custom steel bike has been one of the best decisions of my riding life. The bike has over 8,000 miles on it and I still can't wait to ride it again. It leads a double life as both 29+ and fatty.


----------



## bjames (May 5, 2014)

anyone from the US that ordered one of the UK/CA frames have an experience with customs they can share?
I want to order a Stanton Sherpa, and would like to put the extra cash toward the 853 version, but depends on how much the customs/duty fees would be.


----------



## slowdownthehill (Sep 15, 2017)

Took a leap and went with a nukeproof scout 290, now trying to split hairs on forks.. 130 or 140? Fox performance elite 34? Rockshox Pike?


----------



## Funoutside (Jul 17, 2019)

bjames said:


> anyone from the US that ordered one of the UK/CA frames have an experience with customs they can share?
> I want to order a Stanton Sherpa, and would like to put the extra cash toward the 853 version, but depends on how much the customs/duty fees would be.


The customs fee when I ordered my Stanton was included in the shipping cost if I remember. Now shipping on the other hand is more of a mess as TNT is right now in the middle of a merger with Fedex, but that's not Stanton's fault.


----------



## Jukahia (Jul 8, 2015)

Yep, We need more photos.. 
Been riding New Ti Juntu S2 frame By passilabicycles. Had it for a week now (one of the owners pre frame) 
Put on My Pike ultimate with120 airshaft & wheels&tyres. I must say, sad that it takes at least three to four weeks before I will get my own. 










I live in Finland, We have now some what 3-5 cm 1"-2" snow, so been riding with i34mm rims and 2.8-3" 29 " tires. 
Backend is a bit tight to fit real 3" ( 75mm) tire, but 2.8" / 70mm fits really nice, also like that chain stays can be adjust. 
By far the fastest bike I have in my shed at the moment.. light, supple / not harsh at all, and like a bike with many opportunities. Just what I have been waiting for, as many of my bikes has been a bit too Enduro for trail riding..


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

slowdownthehill said:


> Took a leap and went with a nukeproof scout 290, now trying to split hairs on forks.. 130 or 140? Fox performance elite 34? Rockshox Pike?


140mm Pike.


----------



## slowdownthehill (Sep 15, 2017)

vikb said:


> 140mm Pike.


That have a lockout on it?


----------



## cassieno (Apr 28, 2011)

Depends on what damper you get. You need the more xc focused ones if you want a lockout. On the Fox side that's the Fit4.

I ran a Pike and a Lyric for years. Now I have Fox's and a Mezzer. I don't think you can go wrong. I lean towards Fox (for lighter weight stuff currently). But between Fox/Rockshox it really is splitting hairs.

Unless you are doing a ton of road climbing I wouldn't really worry about a lockout. I rode a grip 2 (no lockout) on my singlespeed for months and it was great.

I just got a 34 stepcast at 110 and I locked it out because it's new, but never felt like it was really needed.


----------



## ladljon (Nov 30, 2011)

Love the Carver 420 ti 150mm fork...Rohloff hub...pic before got the seat dropper....


----------



## numbnuts (Apr 20, 2006)

slowdownthehill said:


> Looking to build up a hardtail frame that can be suited for xc/xc marathon days, but has clearance for chunky tires on mischief days. Thinking 120-130mm of travel. Santa Cruz Chameleon seems like the no brainer in terms of the setup but seems overpriced compared to other hardtails out there, what are some of the more reasonably priced options (US)?


. 

I started where you are a few year back, even had a the chameleon carbon C. I raced an epic s works HT, and have arrived at what I think is the best all around hard tail for what you describe, less the price. You can find these frames used here and there for a good deal, and I would highly recommend it if you opt to go a little deeper with the budget.


----------

